# If they even LOOK at this thing tomorrow they're DEAD!



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks, Eddie!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*

Good luck, I liked that report a few weeks back using that lure in the surf. Good luck to yall


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Yep, that rash can't be good for a fish. Smear some 1% hydrocortisone on it. That should clear it right up. LOL!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

hilldo said:


> Thanks, Eddie!


Hell, I just looked at it and I ain't feelin too good now!!??!!

Might need to go soak in a warm solution of salt and water this evenin to try and cure whats ailin me!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

That thing looks deadly........get on em!!!
Tight Knot


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Of the forty something trout that hit that puppy last wade in the surf only two got off... one from a head shake and the other one that buried the rear treble in my thumb.

I'm gettin real mad at em right about now.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

That Thang Is Deadly For Sure, I Had One Kinda Like It A While Back And Like You Said, All They Had To Do Was Look At It And In The Box He Went  

Very Nice Choice.
Stix


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Eddie makes a great product that is proven to catch fish!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if Rebel will ever sue him?


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Why? Under what premise?


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

SpeckledTrout said:


> I wonder if Rebel will ever sue him?


I'd imagine he has a loophole in the gray area of artistic license where he is altering the image/product so much that it may be considered beyond copyright... but then again I am not legal scholar so who knows.

They'd be better off doing a signature series with him.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

just curious, who is eddie? Whats so special about the lure? Looks like a cordell broke-back with some spots. Not trying to start a riot, but if that thing catches fish, why dont I know about it:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Rob S said:


> just curious, who is eddie? Whats so special about the lure? Looks like a cordell broke-back with some spots. Not trying to start a riot, but if that thing catches fish, why dont I know about it:biggrin:


 exactly, This is my take....


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*grip*

you just gotta hang on when they hit this lure cause you might get the rod jerked from your hand.

its not a cordell it is a rebel


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

You can't get one like it in a store.

It's altered in a number of ways.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhhh what is it and where do you find em. Heck I just want to look at the weird styles that are out there, cause dude, that things weird.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Warning the eddie douglas broken back is not an easy lure to throw you have to work the bull stockings out it just wanted to let evryone know that has not tried it a perfect fit is a laguna texas wader3 it gives great bait I throw it everytime I go fishing at least once a day.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Its the Rebel J20S 4 1/2" Brokenback Minnow on the right









From my understanding the guy replaces the rings and hooks w/some better quality ones and puts a rubber teaser on the back.
Yellow spots are painted on the body and its appears that the eyes are painted red and it looks like there may be some additional red under the nose part.

These were posted in this thread- http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=131559


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

It's a yellow poka dot lure
Wear a white sport coat & a pink carnation.lmao


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*yup*



wolverine said:


> Its the Rebel J20S 4 1/2" Brokenback Minnow on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Hardware, teaser, custom paint and 2 coats of clear coat


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you think one would get sued for putting a buckktail on a Johnson Sprite?


SpeckledTrout said:


> I wonder if Rebel will ever sue him?


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

did it catch any fish in the surf saturday?


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Did you do any good on Saturday?


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Man it was a bust.

I caught a few big ladies and a blue or two then through off my ED and switched to tails.

Got skunked but my buddy got a 22 incher on a spoon and other friend got a 16" on a topwater.


----------



## MikeR (Dec 30, 2005)

*Yo hilldo!*

I caught my first trout on an "Ed's Lure". Only caught 1 other speck all day, but MAN what a cool lure! (And Ed's a lot of fun to talk to, BTW)
On this retrieve, the lure kind of popped out of the water,and this 25 incher came out of the water and snatched it! Pretty cool to watch, can't wait to get into em with this thing.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hip huggers, bell bottoms, JackieO shades, and broken backs. Everything old is new again!!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

MrG said:


> Hip huggers, bell bottoms, JackieO shades, and broken backs. Everything old is new again!!


yep, how true it is. I remember when i was a little kid (early-mid 80s) all the old salts talking about the Cordell Redfin broken back. 
Everything used back then will certainly work now.
I remember the predominant colors being red/white or plum/white. Now you got 'Tx Roach', 'Mardi Gras' LOL :biggrin:


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

Those are great lures. Im real good friends with Eddies nephews. We go to school and played football together.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

If I can't get one...I want one. Hehe...


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

If any others (like myself) are dying to get one and tweak it yourself, FTU is sold out.

It is amazing how powerful 2cool is for advertising...

ryan


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Seeing is Believing*

I met Ed several weeks ago and bought a few of his lures. One of the things he told me stuck in my mind. "If your drink, smoke, or swap lures - I will beat you everytime in a tournament". I had been using his lure a little each time I fished and had mixed results. One thing I noticed is I didn't seem to be catching incidental reds or flounder like I do on other baits.

I happened to run across Ed after a long morning of fishing on Monday. I caught a couple of nice trout that morning on soft plastics. He let me look into his box of fish and let's just say I got a little renewed energy. I fished another couple of hours exclusively with his lure and caught four very nice fish. The smallest trout I caught for the day was over 22".

So my jury is still out but plan on giving it a much closer look. Just my two cents...


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I hear they are expensive when you buy from him.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

gspmike said:


> I hear they are expensive when you buy from him.


$15 i'm told. 
Not sure what it costs to buy the supplies like the hooks, split rings, paint, teaser, etc. but if its not much just make your own.
I had a gold/black cordell redfin brokenback that i 'enhanced' and it looks the same as the ED special and the Redfins work just like the Rebel minnows IMO.
Only used it twice so far and caught good trout both times but so did my buddies so jury is still out...


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

That what I do. I make my own.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Regular rebels work. We started throwing them around 23 or 24 years ago.

You don't need the dots or teaser on the tail, either. We used to catch the crude outta of fish on them, especially in the winter over shallow shell.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

SpeckledTrout said:


> Regular rebels work. We started throwing them around 23 or 24 years ago.
> 
> You don't need the dots or teaser on the tail, either. We used to catch the crude outta of fish on them, especially in the winter over shallow shell.


Agreed; Redfins and Bombers, too, worked a variety of ways.
I don't throw them much in the surf because of the heavy resistance in the
currents.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yes, the surf usually isn't the best place to throw lipped plugs of this variety. The currents make it difficult. It causes them to roll or dig into the water making them utterly useless. If, however, the current is slack and the waves are small, things can be diffferent.....


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Maybe a silly comment but....I doubt the fish are gonna see the pretty yellow dots on the top of a top water. The teaser on the tail they will see, but I think the yellow dots are there to catch..."us".....lol


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

It is a swim bait not a topwater


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

SP said:


> It is a swim bait not a topwater


Duh...my bad, thanks for setting me straight....lol


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Placement is the key, dots, tails, pookies, whatever, I think most importantly is the "confidence" in the fishermen himself, I know Eddie D. personally, and yes he's a great fisherman, but 99% of his catches are on the confidence he has put in himself, not the "pretties", but then again I'm at fault; I've got em' too! I guess it's just as bad as me wearing camo in a deer stand..


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Am I missing something? Because it seems to me that it would be pretty easy to make these yourself.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

*Make Your own*

This photo shows that you can make your own!!

Sorry file was to big to attach picture


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

rloveless said:


> If any others (like myself) are dying to get one and tweak it yourself, FTU is sold out.
> 
> It is amazing how powerful 2cool is for advertising...
> 
> ryan


No ****... I was going to order some a while back direct from Rebel's prefered online vendor and said "the heck with it"... especially since pops went and bought about $500 worth of ED's.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

_Placement is the key, dots, tails, pookies, whatever, I think most importantly is the "confidence" in the fishermen himself, I know Eddie D. personally, and yes he's a great fisherman, but 99% of his catches are on the confidence he has put in himself, not the "pretties", but then again I'm at fault; I've got em' too! I guess it's just as bad as me wearing camo in a deer stand.._

You can't underestimate that confidence thing. It's funny that I caught fish on the ED only after seeing Ed catch fish on the ED. I guess it just goes to show...FISH LIKE YOUR MAD AT 'EM!!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

There are dots on the bottom and top of the lure and there is no doubt they are visible.

I stood next to a guy throwing an ED and hammering them every cast so I put a silver cordell broken back on and worked it the same as the guy next to me and never even got a look.

Went in and got an ED from Eddie went back out and smoked their friggin arses all day long with that lure as did my dad and Jason who was fishing with us also with an ED.

Everyone else was having spotty luck.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Years ago I had the same experience in West Matagorda while standing next to Ed himself. No other broken back seem to work. After my potlicking, he gave me one of his lures so I could copy it. I never was satisfied with my copies so I'm glad he started selling them. I, of course, have several, but I rarely use them. I can only remember catching one fish with them.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'm suprised it took this long for the E.D. Special to make it's presence(actual picture of the lure) on the internet(that I've seen). Lots of reports talking about the lure, lots of catches from the lure posted, and lots of pictures with the lure blurred. 

Probably the most mentioned but not talked about trophy trout lure posted on the net.

I've never fished with one, but a few of my buddies do. Every E.D. Special I've seen has rusted hooks, teeth marks, and the paint knocked off of them. Which says a lot about how much they've been used and abused.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Not to hijack, but the subject of why a topwater even has a color on it was discussed once on a fishing show. Turns out, when looked at from below, the top is completly visible as a mirror image on the underside of the water surface.

It matters, even on a top water. Who knew ?

As for the ED special, I'm half convinced it's a hoax, and half convinced I need 2 of them.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I just find it humorous that a lure has the words "special" and "Ed" in its name.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

So what is the technique here? The broken-back is like a jerk bait basically, so does Ed just jerk the **** out of it a couple times and then let it sit?


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nicademas said:


> So what is the technique here? The broken-back is like a jerk bait basically, so does Ed just jerk the **** out of it a couple times and then let it sit?


Jerk the fvck out of it and reel constantly... at least in the surf.

Jessie put a clinic on with one in a deep gut jerking it a couple times and then letting it float up a bit then repeat.

I had luck with both retrieves with the pauses working when the bite would slow a bit.

When the bite was on they'd like the fast jerking retrieve the best.

That moFO will wear you out quick, though.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

I hear ya bro. Probably need a flipping stick weight rod for that kind of work.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Edit: When Jessie put that clinic on it was a still morning in West Bay Matty in a gut on a south shoreline cove after a light frontal passing.

It was rediculous how hard he spanked us.


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

I called Eddie up today and ordered 2 specials. Pretty cool looking lure. I'll try them out next week. The price went up from $15 so I hope they are worth it.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

What do they cost now?


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

$20 each


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

For $20 I can buy 3 lures and do them myself in an afternoon , that just seems a little pricey for any lure......Just my 2 cents


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I would not pay that. You can make your own. The cost of the lure and paint. Think about it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tee-bag (May 2, 2007)

Its called being lazy gspmike!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

mr. Kody said:


> I called Eddie up today and ordered 2 specials. Pretty cool looking lure. I'll try them out next week. The price went up from $15 so I hope they are worth it.


They were $20 each on the beach and $20 each when we picked em up in Bay City.

Thing is... I pay $10 for Rapala X-Walk 13's that are mass produced so I'm not sweating paying someone for their craftsmanship on a lure that WORKS LIKE A MOFO!

Y'all are welcome to make your own. But I'll go ahead and pay the man who spent 17 years tinkering with and fishing them.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

hilldo said:


> They were $20 each on the beach and $20 each when we picked em up in Bay City.
> 
> Thing is... I pay $10 for Rapala X-Walk 13's that are mass produced so I'm not sweating paying someone for their craftsmanship on a lure that WORKS LIKE A MOFO!
> 
> Y'all are welcome to make your own. But I'll go ahead and pay the man who spent 17 years tinkering with and fishing them.


I usually pay about $125 for my Shimano reels, about the same for my rods. I spent big bucks on my boat, a place to store it and the fuel to run it. I spend way too much money on all kinds of gadgets, widgets, doomagagers, and thingybobs that I undoubtedly need.

I won't think twice about giving Ed $20 each every so often.


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

Any tips on how to tie this lure? Should I use a leader or just tie directly. I don't want a big fish to bite if off my line. I want to try it out around Mosquito island soon. Thanks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just curious gspmike...what's your time worth?

TH


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I got inspired by this thread but didn't want to copy someone else's design. So I took a crusty old brokenback and made it new again. Hopefully all the paint will get knocked off the first time I use it.:wink:


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

hilldo said:


> I'd imagine he has a loophole in the gray area of artistic license where he is altering the image/product so much that it may be considered beyond copyright... but then again I am not legal scholar so who knows.
> 
> They'd be better off doing a signature series with him.


What would Rebel sue him for, buying their product?
After he buys the lure, he can do anything he wants with it, paint it, keep it, burn it, or sell it.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Looks real good Specks & Spots.
What kind of paint did you use for painting it?


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

*Mofo*



mr. Kody said:


> I called Eddie up today and ordered 2 specials. Pretty cool looking lure. I'll try them out next week. The price went up from $15 so I hope they are worth it.


How do you go about buying these lures? What do you ask for when ordering?

TIA -Tuf


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I can sit down and make a dozen of these in just a few hours and much cheaper the $20 a lure!!!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

wolverine said:


> Looks real good Specks & Spots.
> What kind of paint did you use for painting it?


I used regular krylon spray paint for the main colors and model paint for the details. Then I put 4 or 5 light coats of clear over that.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tufunuf said:


> How do you go about buying these lures? What do you ask for when ordering?
> 
> TIA -Tuf


He only makes one TUF. He'll know what you are looking for.


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lure*



Bayscout22 said:


> He only makes one TUF. He'll know what you are looking for.


Did I miss something? Where do you buy the lure? I apparently overlooked where and who sells the lure.

Thanks - Tuf


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Tufunuf said:


> Did I miss something? Where do you buy the lure? I apparently overlooked where and who sells the lure.
> 
> Thanks - Tuf


Eddie Douglas
979-245-5901


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lure*



hilldo said:


> Eddie Douglas
> 979-245-5901


*Thanks for the information!*


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, Tuf, just give him a call and ask for the Ed special lure. He'll know what you're talking about. You have the option of picking it up in Bay City or Ed can mail to you. It took 2 days to get mine so it's pretty fast. It's killing me that I can't fish with it yet. Houston weather sucks.



Tufunuf said:


> *Thanks for the information!*


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lure*



mr. Kody said:


> Yeah, Tuf, just give him a call and ask for the Ed special lure. He'll know what you're talking about. You have the option of picking it up in Bay City or Ed can mail to you. It took 2 days to get mine so it's pretty fast. It's killing me that I can't fish with it yet. Houston weather sucks.


Will do! I know what you mean about the weather.


----------

